# I've quit smoking



## Stephenite (9 Aug 2010)

Into my 12th day since i quit.

I've been wanting to stop for a while now. The gf stopped three months ago after finding out she had a bun in the oven. Just quit - just like that - no more booze and fags. She's a journalist, and i'm a bloke, so we like that sort of thing. I admire her for it. And I admire her even more for abstaining.

A few weeks ago I tried Champix but kept forgetting to take the damn things and was constantly postponing my quit-day. But coming home from the pub the other night i discovered i'd run out of fags. As it was late (and i was drunk) the nearest shop was a taxi ride away. Bringing the price of a smoke up to around £30! So i thought 'bollox to that, i'll quit now'. And did.

That night and the next day were tough. I turned the house upside down and found an old box of 'snus' (a scandinavian tobacco product that you put in your mouth letting nicotine absorb through the gum lining) which saved me from going nuts. I'm now using snus three or four times a day to wean myself off nicotine. I think it's going to work. It's still hard at times, especially when having a drink, but the moment passes.

I just wanted to share this.

If anyone else is thinking of quitting - you can do it.


----------



## plantfit (9 Aug 2010)

Well done Stephenite, I stopped in April 2008 after 43 years smoking 15 a day, ok I don't feel too healthy but thats the effects of all those years on the weed not the effects of stopping, save the money in a seperate account that you would have spent on smoking and treat yourself, that way you can see something for your efforts, I treated myself to a new Trice Q 26 recumbent trike after two years (£1900) and regularly treat the other half to new clothes so we both benefit.
Remember, as the advert says "Don't give up giving up"
Well done again and keep it up

Roger


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2010)

Well done for trying to give up.
You will not stink of smoke
Your clothes will not stink of smoke
You will get healthier
You will live longer....


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2010)

well done to you Sir


----------



## carpiste (9 Aug 2010)

My start day for quitting is this wednesday.I`m dreading those first few days,I know what it`s like because I`ve tried before.
This time, however I`m absolutely determined not to start again.I`ve got the patches and the fake(nicotine) cigarettes,have
told anyone who`ll listen to expect a grumpy old git to welcome them and besides,I`m now 50 and recent health issues have come
to the fore that mean I`ve got to stop.
Good luck to you mate,you just think of the baby


----------



## chillyuk (9 Aug 2010)

I quit two and a half years ago after 45 years of heavy smoking.

I used Champix and quit without cravings or side effects. 

Good luck, stay tough, don't puff.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the replies, folks.

I'm over the worst of the withdrawal effects, and feel confident it's gonna stick.


Carpiste,

Good luck to you too, our kid. Us on here, and your family and friends want you to succeed.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Aug 2010)

GF and I quit 6 months ago. We decided that granddaughter must not see us smoking. We had planned to stop for her 1st birthday but stopped just after her 2nd. We decided that if she ever copied us smoking we'd be mortified. 
The smell, the cost, the ill health, the smelly clothing, having to go out in foul weather for our habit were amongst many reasons.
I've worked it out that so far I've saved not spent £1300 so far (just can't see where that money is or I'd have a new bike by now  . 

Good luck with your efforts. You'll feel all the better for it and after the birth you'll be giving your GF all the more support to stop her going back to the evil weed.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2010)

Congratulations and keep it up!

For those of you trying to give up, here's the story of my mate...

About 10 years back, I was on a visit to Coventry to see my family and decided to pop round to see an old friend. We've known each other since we were kids. G had started smoking at the age of 9 and it didn't look like he'd ever give up. Anyway, I knocked on his door, he let me in and I sat down and started chatting to him. He'd have been about 45 at the time.

2 hours later it began to dawn on me that something was different, but I couldn't work out what. Another hour went by and then the penny dropped - he hadn't smoked a single roll-up since I'd arrived. Normally, he'd be getting through 2-3 an hour. His house didn't stink of smoke like it usually did and there were no ashtrays to be seen. And come to think of it, he was looking much brighter-eyed and healthier than he usually did, he wasn't coughing and his fingers were no longer nicotine-stained.

I asked G if he'd given the demon weed. He had - about 6 months earlier. He'd used nicotine patches and they did the trick for him. The ones he started with were too strong and gave him nightmares so he switched to weaker ones and weaned himself off them over a period of weeks. He hasn't touched a cigarette since and doesn't miss it.

G had serious health problems after that (unrelated to smoking) and his consultant told him that he probably wouldn't have survived if he'd still been a heavy smoker.

I smoked from 18 to my mid-20s but one day just decided to give it up. I'd never really thought of myself as a smoker, so I didn't find it difficult to see myself as a non-smoker and I think that is the crucial thing. A lot of the addiction is in the mind rather than the body. When I told myself I was going to smoke, I did, and when I told myself that I was not going to, I didn't!

I did still indulge in the 'other' weed from time to time for a number of years but finally decided that that was even worse so I packed that in and keep my lungs healthy these days.


----------



## amnesia (9 Aug 2010)

Congratulations







Just think of all the tax you're no longer giving the Government - that should make you feel a million times better.


Oh, plus you'll live longer so will have more time to spend the tax that you HAVE put in


----------



## Shadow (9 Aug 2010)

Stephenite said:


> I'm over the worst of the withdrawal effects



Depending on age and how long you were a smoker this is unlikely. Yes, they are at worst in first few days but can last weeks.

Do _not_ let this bother you. You have made your decision - incredibly difficult to do cold turkey -stick with it. You will find many 'triggers', not only having a drink. When you this happens, _do_ something else, _anything_ to distract the connection. If possible, get on the bike and go for a ride!

Keep strong, it _does _get easier. One day at a time etc.

Good luck and well done so far.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Aug 2010)

Shadow said:


> You will find many 'triggers', not only having a drink.
> 
> Keep strong, it _does _get easier. One day at a time etc.
> 
> Good luck and well done so far.




One good thing about the smoking ban is, you can avoid going out and if it's raining all the better as you can have a laugh at those weaker than you.


----------



## stavros (9 Aug 2010)

'I have managed to overcome my willpower and have started smoking again' (Mark Twain)


----------



## Dayvo (9 Aug 2010)

Well done, Steve! Good effort, mate.  

Next time we go for a beer, I won't have to freeze my tads off outside whilst you have a smoke!

I think you should tell the boys and girls how much a pack of 19 is here!


----------



## MrRidley (9 Aug 2010)

Well done keep at it, everyday it get's easier, i've been off them since April, best thing i've ever done.


----------



## Stephenite (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks all for the positive messages

As for Stavros, well there's always one isnt there  

@Jimbhoy Looking back i see you posted on your 12th day! Good to see you've held out. Well done.


I realise that i'm not through the woods yet, and there are pitfalls to come, but i'm motivated.


@Dayvo I promise not to keep you out in -8 drinking beer til all hours again. But you're old enough and big enough to make your own mind up  . By the way Oslo Sykkelfest in Sept. Promises to be a bit better than that last effort.


----------



## MrRidley (9 Aug 2010)

I forgot to mention, i tried those nicotine inhalators, didn't like them one bit, just reminded me of my need for the real thing, i just used the patches and cycled a lot, and also ate quite a bit to, but i find it's really down to you to do it, you know you can


----------



## chigman (10 Aug 2010)

Keep at it fella, no matter how tough it becomes, because take it from me you will benefit in the end. I quit two and a half years ago and smoked 60-70 a day at one point for thirty years. I did put on three stone but it's a small price to pay and you can loose the weight again (which I have done) through a good diet and plenty of exercise. The cravings do become less and less with time, and there will come a point where you had wished you done it years ago and wonder what all the fuss was about. Don't get me wrong, even now I still get the odd craving, I don't think that will ever leave me but, they pass in a matter of seconds. Good luck with because it ain't easy, you just gotta be strong.

steve


----------



## mooseracer (10 Aug 2010)

Well done on giving up! I did the same after 25years in January this year - went to a hypnotist after a few failed attempts with nicotine replacement of various types. All I can say is how stunned I was at the power of the mind - I walked out of the centre after my session, chucked fags and lighter in a bin on the way back to the car and haven't looked back. No withdrawal symptoms, no real cravings just the odd 'thought' each time I did something for the first time as a non-smoker.

I feel much better after 7+months so keep it up, well done


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2010)

mooseracer said:


> Well done on giving up! I did the same after 25years in January this year - went to a hypnotist after a few failed attempts with nicotine replacement of various types. All I can say is how stunned I was at the power of the mind - I walked out of the centre after my session, chucked fags and lighter in a bin on the way back to the car and haven't looked back. No withdrawal symptoms, no real cravings just the odd 'thought' each time I did something for the first time as a non-smoker.


That was like my experience, but I just sort of 'hypnotised' myself. I had a moment of clarity where I thought "What the hell am I doing to myself - that's it I've had enough!" and I just stopped. No cravings, no problems.

Anybody trying to give up - stick at it and good luck. Define yourself as a non-smoker rather than an ex-smoker, or worse, a _would-be_ ex-smoker!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (10 Aug 2010)

Well done OP..it's not easy at all but it's bloody worth every single craving once you've got it licked.

Been stopped 31 months from being on about 30/day or 40/day if I was going to the pub and now unless I think about it I kind of forget that I ever used to smoke.

Took me a bit to get my backside into gear and take advantage of the extra lung capacity but I've gone from having difficulty walking anything over a mile because of a severe leg pain which I researched and evidence pointed to deposits in the bloodstream, to cycling, running and finding big hills to spend whole days walking.

OK, the effects of smoking were worse for me as I was extremely sedentary but it's scary now to think how much money I spent to feel so bad!


----------



## adam23 (12 Aug 2010)

well done for giving up stick with it, i gave up in jan this year and never looked back.
was playing basketball for years and a good level but smoked and it effected my running everything then gave up and 
the difference was amazing after a few months off them and now the money i saved i bought my wilier bike so all good news lol.


----------



## carpiste (13 Aug 2010)

Just ended my 1st 24hrs without the evil weed. tbh it`s not been too bad with the assistance of a patch and nicorette inhalor. I actually planned to give up tomorrow when the new bike was supposed to be arriving,but it came early !
I`ve just got to keep going now and at 50, with one or two health issues(high colesterol/blood pressure/dodgy knees) I`m sure it`s my last real chance. No going back


----------



## webape (13 Aug 2010)

I'm nearly an amazing four months in and can't believe I haven't had a cigarette in 16 weeks. I've been a good 20 a day smoker for 22 years.

To be honest I'm not sure what finally made me quit and stick with it - I'd promised myself, I'd promised my son and failed which hurt badly and I'd promised various parents, friends etc. I'd try.
One day I just decided to give it another go and it seems to have stuck.
I didn't use patches, gum or anything else - I'd tried them all and nothing seemed to do it. What did help was talking about it - I tweeted and facebooked my progress every day at the beginning and looking forward to telling people I had made it through another day really spurred me on.
I took it one day (sometimes one minute) at a time and was seriously close on two occasions to having another cigarette.
I also put six quid into a piggy bank everyday without fail.

4 months later and I'm a regular mountain biker in the local woods, ride my road bike a couple of days a week and I'm getting up hills I once thought impossible with ease. I've bought a new mountain bike and nearly have enough for a new road bike, have lost three stone and am as fit as I have ever been.

Stick at it if your struggling, if I can do it anybody can.


----------

